# Raleigh Comp



## DaBear (Jun 15, 2010)

I was thinking about maybe hosting a comp in Raleigh at NC State. I'm a current student with lots of hookups in the student government so I could easily book a room in our student center or somewhere on campus.

I'm just interested in seeing how many people might attend if it were to happen. I know there's not many comps in the southeast.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2010)

well i might attend, when/wehre exactly is it? aka give me an exact address (of wherever in Raleigh, i just need to see an approximate time)

i once went to NC for vacation, though i forget how long of a drive it was.

what are you going to have cube wise? 3/4/5x5x5? BLD? OH? etc


----------



## Rayne (Jun 15, 2010)

I would almost certainly go cause I'm a 20-30 minutes drive away from Raleigh.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 15, 2010)

Good luck with the Raleigh competition, sorry I'll miss it! Go Raleigh cubing scene! 

Chris


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 15, 2010)

It's only about a 2.5 hour drive for me, so I could definitely be there.


----------



## DaBear (Jun 16, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> well i might attend, when/wehre exactly is it? aka give me an exact address (of wherever in Raleigh, i just need to see an approximate time)
> 
> i once went to NC for vacation, though i forget how long of a drive it was.
> 
> what are you going to have cube wise? 3/4/5x5x5? BLD? OH? etc



easiest places to hold it on campus would be in either witherspoon or talley student center or in carmichael gym....all are on cates avenue, so just google maps that

as for date/time im still undecided as to that...want to see how many people can come first before committing to a time, but im thinking it would probably be late fall(give me time to improve my times ), most likely october or november

one of my frat brothers is the senate pres. so it could be easy for me to get free funding through the student government, aka registration would be very cheap(cost of food plus WCA money)


----------



## Kian (Jun 16, 2010)

I would suggest contacting a WCA delegate with potential dates. When were you thinking of holding it?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 16, 2010)

eh..6 hour drive..depending on what cubing events you have/how good i think ill do i might come.


----------



## DaBear (Jun 17, 2010)

Kian said:


> I would suggest contacting a WCA delegate with potential dates. When were you thinking of holding it?



yea, its all really tenative right now....just an idea i had since there arent many comps south of the mason dixon


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jun 17, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> It's only about a 2.5 hour drive for me, so I could definitely be there.



I'm 2 hours away. I might go....I doubt I'll enter though.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Might be able to swing it.


----------



## adfoote (Jun 29, 2010)

sweet.. NCSU is like a 20 minute drive for me.


----------



## adfoote (Aug 2, 2010)

is there anyting i can do to make this thing happen faster? I was going to go to nationals, but my edumacation thing got in the way.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 2, 2010)

adfoote said:


> is there anyting i can do to make this thing happen faster? I was going to go to nationals, but my edumacation thing got in the way.




Email Tyson.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 2, 2010)

I would make an effort to come


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 2, 2010)

I would be there. I am 3 hours away.


----------

